# firewire connection to another computer



## jimw3 (Dec 1, 2002)

when following the directions for a firewire connection to another computer, after starting the 2nd computer with "T" held, and getting the firewire icon bouncing around on the screen,  the disk image does not appear on the desktop of the 1st computer, and a reboot is necessary to see the firewalled computer. 

i thought the 2nd computer HD was supposed to show without a reboot.
is this correct?
is there a way to activate the firewire connection.

both computers are using OS 10.2.2

thanks for any help,
jim w.


----------



## shatfield1529 (Dec 1, 2002)

This may be a stupid question, but are you sure the FW cord is fully pushed in on both computers? Or, could the FW cord be defective?


----------

